# Putting the wife's Visa on Hold? How to?



## dune (Mar 14, 2012)

I currently have a valid employment Visa from Ministry of Labour - Dubai. I have recently got a job offer from a DMCC(JLT) Freezone company. They have applied for my visa. However my current Visa is not yet cancelled. The new company has asked me to cancel my visa. However I need to first put my wife's visa on hold who is under my sponsorship.

I got a Offer Letter in Arabic from DMCC. All Stamped. I have been to 3 or 4 DNRD service centers but I have been unable to put the visa on Hold. They ask me to cancel my own visa first. How can I cancel my own visa without cancelling my wife's visa?

Does any know how to get this thing done? The Immigration centers are really unhelpful and simply do not understand or lack the ability to explain what the steps are.

Help!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

dune said:


> I currently have a valid employment Visa from Ministry of Labour - Dubai. I have recently got a job offer from a DMCC(JLT) Freezone company. They have applied for my visa. However my current Visa is not yet cancelled. The new company has asked me to cancel my visa. However I need to first put my wife's visa on hold who is under my sponsorship.
> 
> I got a Offer Letter in Arabic from DMCC. All Stamped. I have been to 3 or 4 DNRD service centers but I have been unable to put the visa on Hold. They ask me to cancel my own visa first. How can I cancel my own visa without cancelling my wife's visa?
> 
> ...


Hi,
As far as i know, you must cancel the visas of all people that you sponsor - before you then cancel your visa.
You then get a new visa and after that you then sponsor your wife again (under your new freezone visa).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Hungry Monster (Jan 27, 2015)

I was wondering about the same thing, not sure if I am allowed to post the link but here is what I found:



> How can I hold my family visa while I change my visa to another company?
> 
> • Please note that, in Dubai, this facility is subject to special approval from senior officer at Immigration head office, Jafliya. Approval depends on your new Designation and Salary mentioned in the job offer letter. New salary should be Dh20,000 or above.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hungry Monster said:


> I was wondering about the same thing, not sure if I am allowed to post the link but here is what I found:


Hi,
Great information - did not know that was an option.
Sadly - many people will fall foul of the 20,000 AED per month salary requirement.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## emillya (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi dear Stevesolar,

tell me about your experience with putting family visa on hold. How about the salary? Should be really above 20,000?


----------



## lathaanvita (May 24, 2016)

Can u tel me the procedure ..is salary mutbe 20000????


----------



## emillya (Nov 20, 2015)

lathaanvita said:


> Can u tel me the procedure ..is salary mutbe 20000????


Hi Lathaanvita,

First question is ...Do you hold Dubai visa?If yes,then go to Jafaliya office - General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs and they will explain to you. In general your husband salary shouldn't be 20000.My husband earn les then that and they allowed us to put my visa on hold. You need to have 5000 cash for deposit + 125 fee.


----------



## lathaanvita (May 24, 2016)

no i hold abudhabi visa


----------



## lathaanvita (May 24, 2016)

i hold abudhabivisa


----------



## Wissam1987 (May 17, 2016)

There is no salary limit. In jaafliya will not hold ur visa but u can do that in the external immigration offices such as the one in al manara. I recently did this for ny wife's visa. You need an labour offer, the old company pro should be with ur husbandi because they hold the visa and cancel him immediately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lathaanvita (May 24, 2016)

i am holding abudhabi visa ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You will get faster replies in the DNRD office on Al Saada street....

And whatever information you get, may or may not hold when you actually go there to put the visa on hold. Getting a new visa is not that difficult either.


----------

